# Skinny fish?



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

At this pond I've been fishing for years the fish are pretty healthy. In the summer I didn't catch one fish that looks like it had been starved. But a couple months ago they started getting real skinny and looking like they have been starved. Anyone know what the deal is?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Too many bass and not enough food. We have the same problem at out pond. I built a 275 gallon live well to start moving the bass out (i caught 100ish in 6 hours one saturday by myself). I've moved 24 out now and plan on at least another 26 but probably more.

We added 4,000 minnows to the pond when we put our catfish in a couple weeks ago. Idea was that would be enough minnows to not all get eaten before they can spawn a few times. Then when we can find some 3-5 inch perch we are going to add them to provide a more permanent food source. We have quite a few really big perch but its just not enough. Our pond was never even stocked but it is loaded with bass and tons of 2-3 inchers swimming around the banks.

I will post pics of the livewell if anyone is interested. I caught the first 8 bass on Saturday evening and the other 16 Wednesday evening. The first ones stayed in there the entire time and were in really great shape when we let them go Thursday morning. We took them about 50 miles away from the original pond.


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ruthless53 said:


> Too many bass and not enough food. We have the same problem at out pond. I built a 275 gallon live well to start moving the bass out (i caught 100ish in 6 hours one saturday by myself). I've moved 24 out now and plan on at least another 26 but probably more.
> 
> We added 4,000 minnows to the pond when we put our catfish in a couple weeks ago. Idea was that would be enough minnows to not all get eaten before they can spawn a few times. Then when we can find some 3-5 inch perch we are going to add them to provide a more permanent food source. We have quite a few really big perch but its just not enough. Our pond was never even stocked but it is loaded with bass and tons of 2-3 inchers swimming around the banks.
> 
> I will post pics of the livewell if anyone is interested. I caught the first 8 bass on Saturday evening and the other 16 Wednesday evening. The first ones stayed in there the entire time and were in really great shape when we let them go Thursday morning. We took them about 50 miles away from the original pond.


I would have thought the same thing about the overpopulation of fish but I'm still wondering why it wasn't like that a couple months ago? And yeah post a pic of your livewell.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

It's a 275 gallon tote. I cut a hole in the top and used the sealed siding boards to make a lip as well as some rubber window seals to seal between board and tote. Plexiglass lid with wing its to tighten it down and another strip of window seal. Added the pvc pipe attached with toilet flange to vent the air out that the aerator is putting in. I bought a 300 gallon aerator ($80 at petsmart). Didn't lose a drop of water on transport and like I said kept fish alive for 5 days. Probably have $250 and about 4 hours in it. Would make a great bait tank for saltwater or to keep perch for catfishing.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not picking at anyone, so don't take me wrong. Isn't it illegal to move fish from one body of water to another? IE, pulling bass from your private pond, and releasing into a river/bayou/lake somewhere else? 

Again, i'm only asking, not attacking anybody.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Everything I read said it wasn't a problem. We moved them to one of our other ponds so didn't release them into public waters if that matters. What would be the difference in transporting fish you buy? I had to go pick them up and drive them 30 miles to my pond. Or transporting tournament bass to offsite weigh in?? I looked at tpw and couldn't find anything saying it was illegal. If I shouldn't have done it I honestly wouldn't have but u couldn't fathom killing that many skinny bass even to try and eat what little meat was on them. I plan on moving more so if anybody knows for sure i'd love some clarification.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I'm not picking at anyone, so don't take me wrong. Isn't it illegal to move fish from one body of water to another? IE, pulling bass from your private pond, and releasing into a river/bayou/lake somewhere else?
> 
> Again, i'm only asking, not attacking anybody.


Of course moving some species of fish are illegal, particularly invasive species that could harm our state in some way, but bass are fine. In his case the pond was private so I doubt limits or size restrictions apply. If you turned it around though, and wanted to keep alive and transport bass out of public water, the size and possession limits of that particular water body would apply. At least that is how I understood the TP&WD when I asked them the legality of catching fish for an aquarium. In general for normally sought game fish, if it is legal to catch a fish and take it home to eat it, then you could also keep it alive and transport it. Again, that was just my interpretation from asking TP&W.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those regulations are a bit hard to pin down, but as far as the fish being relocated from a private pond to another private pond I don't see a problem. 

I think relocating fish from public waters to private waters are a no go regardless of size, since you have to drain your live well now due to zebra mussel invasion.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Those regulations are a bit hard to pin down, but as far as the fish being relocated from a private pond to another private pond I don't see a problem.
> 
> I think relocating fish from public waters to private waters are a no go regardless of size, since you have to drain your live well now due to zebra mussel invasion.


This is the only thing I really ever found on the issue:

Can I catch fish in public water and take them home to stock my pond?

Fish that are legally harvested from public water may be stocked in a private pond. â€œLegally harvestedâ€ fish are caught by someone who holds the required fishing license, observing all applicable length limits, daily bag limits, and gear restrictions. For more information on licenses and regulations, see the Texas Outdoor Annual.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/faq/landwater/fisheries/


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Ruthless53, but I wonder how this rule affects that rule? It seems it would be apply.

*Fresh Water*

*Effective July 1, 2014*

To prevent the accidental spread of invasive zebra mussels, persons leaving or approaching public fresh water are required to drain all water from their vessels and on-board receptacles (includes live wells, bilges, motors and any other receptacles or water-intake systems coming into contact with public waters). This rule applies at all sites where boats can be launched and includes all types and sizes of boats whether powered or not, personal watercraft, sailboats, kayaks/canoes, or any other vessel used to travel on public waters.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulations/outdoor-annual/editorial/2014-2015/new-for-2014-2015


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Tcwatson.....you said "fish" not specifying kind. When catfish spawn, usually in Spring, but off and on all summer, they can get real skinny. I called TPWL about it and they said it was normal when spawning.

Later
R3F


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

Red3Fish said:


> Tcwatson.....you said "fish" not specifying kind. When catfish spawn, usually in Spring, but off and on all summer, they can get real skinny. I called TPWL about it and they said it was normal when spawning.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Bass

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

There are skinny bass in my pond as well, but there is tons of bait. I think the skinny fish seem to be more aggressive, so that is why you catch them. There are also plump fish in this pond...when we get rain the inflow to the lake stacks up with fish and they are fat as footballs. A FAT FISH IS A SMART FISH. LOL


----------

